# Unlocking The Shift Light...



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok this may be a lame first post but ive been lurking here for some time now... 

two questions really:

I recently switched out my red gauges in my Quicksilver 05 to the grey ones that come with the Cyclone... Needless to say it looks awsome... But that got me thinking about that little shift light and why it doesnt come on from the factory... Ive seen various Youtube videos that show the shift light working... Is this something a basic diagnostic tool can unlock for me...

2nd: Has anyone ever heard of reprograming the mileage on one of these gauge clusters, and if so how is it done... My 45k Goat is reading at just 15k miles driven which irritates the hell outta me... Is this something a basic shop can do for me? I already talked to GM and they said that they "Can not" switch the mileage on a cluster... So my final question, how the hell do i get my mileage to what it should be...

I know, lame first post but gimme a break


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can take the face plate apart and swap the overlays. The miles are stuck what they are. I belive they can only be programmed once.

Shift light, in HP Tuners there is an option to turn it on, but it doesn't activate the cluster itself. Chris White is one of the few people that I know of that have foudn how to program the cluster. A buddy of mine as a Tech2 but we never have the same schedual to mess arroudn with it. I belive if you turn the shift light on in HP Tuners, it enables the output signal on the OBD2 port so you can use an aftermarket tach/shift light, or you can hard wire it into the cluster itself. I have a spare cluster laying arroudn because I wanted the blue faceplate so I could be a PBM on blue instead of red interior but I never got arround to solding in different color LEDS or rewiring the shift light. After having the whole cluster apart, it doesn't seem all that hard to do.

Personally, I think getting an RPM switch that will allow you to set shift points for each gear would be best, then just wire it into the cluster LED.


----------



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

Ahhh thanks for the reply buddy!

I might try crackin open the original cluster to see if i can swap that specific overlay out, im not a technical guy at alll sadly... if not, no biggie ill just cruise around in my Goat with 16k miles on it >.> That rpm switch with the specific gears sounds awsome... 

So you swapped our your cluster too huh? does the mileage bother you at all? lol silly question but for some reason i think itll be a problem when the car reads 46k and its really around 90k... I have both original numbers written down so it shouldnt be hard to keep track.

For now i just gotta worry about the pile of mods I got stacked up beside me, Eibach springs, Hurst shifter, and a K&N polished CAI.... got alot of work ahead of me 

EDIT: Just messaged the guy I bought the cluster off of on Ebay, He says on his auctions that he can adjust the mileage on the clusters to match your current /shrug... He offered I send it back with 10 bucks when I first bought em, now im thinkin bout takin him up on his offer haha... I asked him to kindly share how he does it, so we'll see...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I still use my old cluster, I just took the overlay off. I wanted to keep my miles legit for inspection and all that stuff. It was cheaper to buy a used cluster then just the overlay. Fparts has a good supply of used GTO parts and they have great customer service.

Taking the cluster apart is cake. There is only a fewscrews and the rest just snaps on and off with a flathead screwdriver. Took my maybe 5 minutes. Just be careful pulling the needles off. They feel like they don't wanna come off but they do. Just apply constant pressure and turn every so slightly.

I only have the spare left so I can practice my LED light color changes and all that good stuff with it.

I'm still fairly certain that the clusters can't be reprogrammed. I belive someoen posts the GM instructions in the past and it was a 1 time deal.


----------



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

I didnt even think about inspections, totally didnt cross my mind... I may end up doin the whole overlay bit then this weekend after reading your post i see how easy that cluster is gonna come apart, itll take me longer to get them out of the car... Damn grey gauges are just tooo sexy to give up... Then it'll cost me an arm and a leg to get the rest of the interior to match.... grey shifter boot, E-brake, and then a HSV wheel from JHP and ill be set... only problem is the money, wish prostituion was an option... 

oh and Thanks again for showin me fparts, they got all sorts of stuff on ebay...


----------

